# Tired of mild ABT's now they're soo hot!



## milo (Jun 6, 2016)

13331169_1030071167090013_5384324148066058722_n.jp



__ milo
__ Jun 6, 2016






I cut half of my jalapenos and scrape the contents into a small food processor and blend it up.













13417521_1030071187090011_6120682554313951572_n.jp



__ milo
__ Jun 6, 2016






I add blended innards to cream cheese in the kitchen aid and mix.













13407145_1030071223756674_7556450416889985844_n.jp



__ milo
__ Jun 6, 2016






Now I taste it. If  it's not inferno enough I use other half of peno's innards until the heat is strong.













13325668_1030071263756670_8209457451314386563_n.jp



__ milo
__ Jun 6, 2016


















13417548_1030071303756666_5128532474972277391_n.jp



__ milo
__ Jun 6, 2016


----------



## milo (Jun 7, 2016)

The first time I shared with my neighbor he confessed he could only eat one a day. They were so hot I could only eat 2-3 a sitting and I eat a lot of hot food.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2016)

We like them hot too.

I may have to give this a shot!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 9, 2016)

M, Nice idea but too  hot for me !


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 9, 2016)

...


----------



## driedstick (Jun 9, 2016)

Sounds good,,, 

DS


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 8, 2018)

I like to grow them intermixed with my habeneros, makes a big difference if you like hot.


----------

